# Micapowder.com all 50% off



## Wildthings (Nov 24, 2017)

50% off sitewide.
All mica powders and pigments

MICAPOWDER.COM


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 24, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> 50% off sitewide.
> All mica powders and pigments
> 
> MICAPOWDER.COM
> ...


What do you use their products for Barry?


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 24, 2017)

I've mixed it with my resin when pouring pen blanks. Also filling cracks in bowls that way I can hunt Osceola turkeys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

